# wie mach ich funken ?



## Chilli (27. Januar 2002)

wie kann ich funken bei einem RJ-45 stecker machen ???
hier der RJ-45 stecker


----------



## messias (27. Januar 2002)

**anschau**

hi... naja, ich schau mir das bild schon ne ganze weile an und ich sehe nichts, was du als "funken" bezeichnen koenntest  ... bzw ich seh nichts was ich als funken bezeichnen koennte... 
erklaer mal was dem einst.


----------



## nanda (27. Januar 2002)

@messias
chilli hat geschrieben: 





> hier der RJ-45 stecker


 heißt für mich: nur stecker, ohne funken. deshalb kannst du solange suchen, bis dir die glotzbäppel aus der rübe fallen 

@chilli
versuch´s mal damit:
http://www.thinkdan.com/tutorials/photoshop/wiresparks/


----------



## Homie25 (27. Januar 2002)

Ich weiß nicht so recht aber probier mal das hier 
--->


----------



## Chilli (28. Januar 2002)

thx ihr beiden genau sowas hab ich gesucht


----------



## Homie25 (28. Januar 2002)

jo kein Problem immer gerne


----------

